# Arezzo/Italian experience



## K1719gm (12 mo ago)

ToscanaAmericana said:


> Hi...my husband and I retired to Arezzo about 1 and 1/2 years ago from the U.S. and.have found very few expats. Our Italian still isn't great (to put it mildly)....understanding is OK, but speaking in sentences is very difficult for us. We do have Italian friends, but our conversations are difficult and short. Would love to meet up with others in Arezzo who speak English.


My husband and I have bought a home near Arezzo. I am American (have lived in the Netherlands for 20+ years) and he is Dutch. We are wondering how you have found your Italian experience so far?


----------

